# Seeking Sublimation for 55 Kids Shirts



## salikc9 (Nov 8, 2019)

Need 55 Kids shirts

polyester/sublimation

Black with red logo... (Logo in middle + number in back)

soccer style


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Black shirts?


----------



## salikc9 (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes the shirt would be pretty much fully black minus red logo on front/number on back


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

salikc9 said:


> Yes the shirt would be pretty much fully black minus red logo on front/number on back



You can't sublimate a black shirt. All you can do is sublimate a white shirt entirely black with the red logo/numbers.


This is probably a cut a sew job, unless it is a simple t-shirt in which case you may be able to do an all over print of a completed shirt.


I am moving this to Referrals & Recommendations as it seems you are looking for someone to give yo a quote.


----------



## salikc9 (Nov 8, 2019)

splathead said:


> You can't sublimate a black shirt. All you can do is sublimate a white shirt entirely black with the red logo/numbers.
> 
> 
> This is probably a cut a sew job, unless it is a simple t-shirt in which case you may be able to do an all over print of a completed shirt.
> ...


Thanks! Is there a better alternative that would be a black polyester shirt and have almost the same longevity as sublimation? 

Different kids are going to wear these for sports so longevity is key


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Heat press vinyl, or screened printed transfers


----------



## salikc9 (Nov 8, 2019)

mfatty500 said:


> Heat press vinyl, or screened printed transfers


hmm ok. Open to all options as long as the shirt is polyester. 

If anyone here has a quote they can provide that would be fantastic. Canadian company preferred but all of NA is ok. 

I am looking at China/PK options but would rather get it done here if the price can be competitive.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

salikc9 said:


> Thanks! Is there a better alternative that would be a black polyester shirt and have almost the same longevity as sublimation?
> 
> Different kids are going to wear these for sports so longevity is key



I would stick with screen printing over vinyl if these are going to be used multiple seasons by diffeent players.


----------



## Ramarez (Jan 5, 2021)

One month ago, it was just impossible to customize so many shirts, as no printing center was working because of the covid restrictions. My children had a special activity at the kindergarten dedicated to protection of animals, and each child had to wear a t-shirt with a specific animal. A group of parents suggested to draw them at home, but it's too much trouble. In fact, we ordered them from one of my favorite online shops, as it was the only available option at that moment. Still, we managed to figure it out. Anyway, I'm so happy that at least kindergartens are working!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ramarez said:


> Did you find a shop that has so many shirts in stock?


You can't find 55 shirts? Where are you looking and what are you looking for? Be specific.


----------

